# To the tom boys



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

What makes a girl want to be more masculine? 

I've always rather hang out with the guys than the girls. I wonder why this is so?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you mean you dress like a tom boy, too? Or just like hanging with the boys?

I go through stages of tom boy-ness and then back to girly. Some of my stages last for years!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I enjoy hanging out with the guys but I equally enjoy my female friends. Equally as happy to wear some jeans and go to the footy and drink beer or get dressed up and go somewhere fancy and drink bubbly. Life is too short to not do what makes you happy.

You are who you are, what does it matter as long as you are comfortable in your own skin.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't dress like a boy 
And I do as I please. I'm just curious as to why some girls, even young ones grow up this way. Yet are definitely all women. 

Is it environmental or emotional? Parenting? Or just personality? Or all of this?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Good question.
I've always wondered the same thing myself, as I remember growing up and a few of my female cousins were " tomboys."
But I think its a complex mixture of hormones ,environment , parenting and so on.
Some of my tomboy cousins became more feminine after puberty , and some became more masculine after puberty.
Two never married, and the others got married and had their own kids.

I think the causes are case specific, nevertheless , it's an interesting phenomenon , and a great topic of discussion.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

I have no idea. I don't really 'identify' with women... It may just be the ones I came in contact with growing up, but normal female things don't interest me that much, and I have little in common with most of the women I've tried to befriend as an adult. 
I did grow up in a very rural area, so that might have had something to do with some of my habits/traits, but not all... I don't remember life before moving to the country (I was five), but my mom says some of my tom-boy traits were present in our city home before the move.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

Guess it depends on what you consider a "tom-boy". I play and watch ball with my kids, work on cars, build wood furniture, have tattoos and ride a motorcycle. But I do it all with a dab of make-up, can cat-walk in heels like a pro, and love my blingy jewelry. I've never gotten on very well with other females as I don't care for the drama and pettiness I've experienced every time I have tried to befriend one but don't get along with many males either as most tend to think my sparkly personality means I want to sleep with them. I'm perfectly content to play dress up for my husband, hit the car shows with my daddy, and get all my "woman" time from my mom and sister.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I've always been a tomboy. Love athletics and loathe pink, frilly, girly crap, it's hard to play football in a dress. On the other hand I'm very nurturing, I've always mothered my dolls, pets, etc. I guess I just never bought into the idea that girls have to enjoy high heels and dresses to be happy.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not a tom boy but I'm not a girly girl either.I love fashion and feeling pretty but I don't have to put on makeup to go to the store or anything like that.
I also don't enjoy hanging out with women.At all.
Not really a sports fan unless I get to watch some sexy soccer dudes running around.
It's just as satisfying for me to craft something pretty for my house as it is to drive a golf ball as far as I can or beat my husband in table tennis or real tennis Sometimes we go to the soccer field and see how many goals we can score on each other.

A good balance of girly and boyish works for me.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> What makes a girl want to be more masculine?
> 
> I've always rather hang out with the guys than the girls. I wonder why this is so?


As a child, you could say I was a tomboy. I was ALWAYS outside riding my bike, playing basketball, or riding an ATV. Those were basically my top three hobbies for most of my childhood. When I was with other little girls, I still played with Barbies and played dress-up and all of that. But I much preferred being outside and getting dirty.

For me, it's because my parents divorced when I was very young and my father got full custody. So I was raised by him as a single parent. As a result, I tend to think a bit more like the average man I've come across than the average woman. I still have girl friends, and I love them to pieces, but I do find it very difficult to relate to other women sometimes.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Growing up I was a girly girl, Princess, diva and drama queen who love bling. 

A couple of weeks of marriage pretty much cured it all except girly girl and love for bling. LOL 

I enjoy my female relationships/bonding. But no time for them lately. My H friends make me an honorary guy for watching sports only when done at our house.


----------



## Moose Mania (Oct 28, 2013)

I have always been more comfortable hanging with the guys. Never really had any close girlfriends, my mom, aunt and sister fill that role in my life.
I love the outdoors, physical labor, have no problem getting dirty or tackling projects that would typically be considered roles for the men.

But I also love to dress up, rock a nice pair of heels and hit the town on my He's arm.

My daughter is much the same. Went to tech school for diesel mechanics, always had a bunch of guy friends hang at the house. Bon fires, trap shooting, you name it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

I've always loved being a tomboy...especially in my teens...since my first love was ...horses (and still is). Even though I didn't own any horses....I just loved them and went to stables and volunteered to clean them out for free riding lessons. Two years after graduation...I went to college for welding...but I found it too boring. 
To this day....I'm still tomboyish. I"m more at home with quadding, hunting, fishing, kayaking and horsebackriding than decking myself out for a ball. Plus....I get along better with men than I do with women....somehow I just don't fit into women category.
Heck...my job is no woman's job either...there are more males in it than females.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

And why do you think we are this way?


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

My wife considered herself a tom boy..

She said she did it to get away from the drama, having to wear makeup, play with dolls..

She enjoyed conversations with guys. 

Girls talked about music or talking about boys or shopping and she hated shopping (still does) and she couldn't have cared less about those topics. She didn't like laying out (tanning).

She liked climbing trees, watching football (with her dad)....


----------



## Devotee (Sep 22, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Is it environmental or emotional? Parenting? Or just personality? Or all of this?


I think it's all of these factors in varying degrees, depending on the woman. 

Do most tomboys have strong male influences early in their lives?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

No one I looked up to. I did however have a deep interest in their hobbies. I loved following my older cousins around as they shot gophers and caught frogs. They however didn't appreciate the extra 'help'.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

My second wife was a tom boy. She played sports in high school and she was on a softball team when I met her. Wee would go out in the yard and catch and she had a arm on her that was wicked. she was comfortable in jeans and seat shirt and looked really uncomfortable in a dress. Couldn't walk to save her life in high heels. That's who she was and I accepted her for it. Too bad she cheated on me but that's another story.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Tomboys have always sent my heart aflutter. 

Every woman I've fallen in love with was a tomboy. Married one. Fit, athletic, smart, sharp. and although feminine, not tremendously girly. They could put on girly for a while and wore it well, but it wasn't who they were.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Tomboys have always sent my heart aflutter.
> 
> Every woman I've fallen in love with was a tomboy. Married one. Fit, athletic, smart, sharp. and although feminine, not tremendously girly. They could put on girly for a while and wore it well, but it wasn't who they were.


:iagree:

Funny thing is , me too!
As far as I can remember, my wife was a kind of " tomboy " when we first met many years ago. She always wore shorts and mostly hung out with guys. In fact that's how we met and became friends.

I used to hang out with a bunch of guys in her neighborhood , whom she grew up hanging out with. They all went to school together. She only had one female friend.
Lol, even now ,sometimes she still likes to ( play ) wrestle and fight with me , she tries pining me down.
She's also still a fitness gal, and when I met her she was already into the gym lifestyle.
But I think that as the years roll on , more of her feminine traits seem dominant.

So I'm wondering if the term " tomboy" is an outdated label that is attached to women who are simply strong willed and independent thinkers , who refuse to run in a pack with other women, think and act like them.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

About 10 years ago, we had this kid living across the street from us who was 15 but looked like he was 25. He played Fb and MLB on the football team and started at both positions. He was just an unbelievable athlete. His mom died so he came over to our house every afternoon after school until his dad got home.

One day, he and my wife got into a disagreement. Not talking serious... just ribbing each other back and forth about something when my wife told him that she ought to pin him. He started laughing when all of the sudden she did... She pinned him. Pinned him right there in our den. It was so funny... he came up slapping his face like Curly on the three stooges. 

Visualize my 45 year old wife is sitting on top of this 215 lb kid. 

She caught him off guard. While he was laughing at the very concept that my wife thought she could pin him... She took him down.

It embarrassed him... wounded his enormous 15 year old male pride. After all, he was a star on the football team! He didn't tell his dad about it for 3 or 4 days. Then, he told his dad, "Dad... you aren't going to believe what Mrs. Hammy did to me... She pinned me!" 

This kid's dad remarried when he was a Junior in HS. The new wife and the kid got into a spat and the dad kicked his son out of the house at the end of his junior year in HS. By this time, they had moved to Birmingham Alabama. Before his senior year started, after 3 months on his own, he begged to come back and finish HS but his father would not relent. 

We mentored this kid. He's married, got a daughter and has a good job (for a kid with no education). He calls me dad and my wife mom. Never fails to send mother's day cards etc.

But, the time my wife pinned him is legendary!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I've always been on the "tomboy" side. You will never catch me wearing a dress unless it was my wedding day and I couldn't wait to take that dress off! I prefer jeans and t-shirts and flannels in the winter. I didn't own a purse until my early 30's. I absolutely love being outside and I'm not afraid of getting my hands dirty. . I very rarely wear make up.

I do have a feminine and domestic side too, I love raising children, cooking and cleaning. I like to keep my hair long and looking nice, but I don't mind cleaning fish or culling fresh chicken for dinner. I'll help skin/process a deer if I need to.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Caribbean Man said:


> She's also still a fitness gal, and when I met her she was already into the gym lifestyle.
> But I think that as the years roll on , more of her feminine traits seem dominant.
> 
> *So I'm wondering if the term " tomboy" is an outdated label that is attached to women who are simply strong willed and independent thinkers , who refuse to run in a pack with other women, think and act like them*.


I am not sure what the heck I am... A strong willed thinker surely fits... I generally gravitate to men and seem to THINK more like them in a variety of ways... Growing up my 1st best friend was a boy, he taught me to ride my bike...we got into some trouble me & him, but I liked him more than the girls in the neighborhood... I was never into Baby dolls or Barbies.. BORING.. 

I liked all my best friends brothers as much as them... I enjoyed talking to all my Uncles more than my Aunts...I was never one who cared to hang with the girls so much... I'd rather have a Boy friend...though I would run screaming from hanging with a bunch of Jocks watching a Football game, not into sports - just sex... no desire to hunt...

I love talking about emotions, and mushy sh**, I love wearing dresses & would feel naked if my hair was cut short..love being a Mother and wife....so very Feminine also.. Yet I would think nothing of wearing a dress, picking up a shovel and digging a ditch strangely....getting my hands dirty, strapping on the tool belt, no matter how grimy/ dirty the job...my attitude....let's tear into it [email protected]#

Our sons friends can talk to me like I am one of the Boys... .I am not afraid of bugs, snakes or spiders..farting doesn't bother me- I love toilet humor!... I take less time in the bathroom to get ready than any female I've ever met.. I love to debate (have found men seem to enjoy this more so than women -without getting offended)...

I have always felt MEN are the most funny creatures to ever grace our planet...happy to have many sons... .have always enjoyed the crude humor of the male species...well most of the time... if it's not blatantly disrespectful...that is.....(I believe this started in 2nd grade, I couldn't stop laughing at 2 boys in my class, the teacher was always yelling my name)


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm not a tom-boy but... I looked up to my older brother growing up and I do think that influenced me and the interests I developed. We bonded through music and Sci-Fi tv shows. A few years ago, he asked me to celebrate his birthday with him. Just him and I. We hit the record stores together, stopped for a nice glass of wine and sushi, made our way to the comic-book store, moved on to more record stores... we ended up bar-hopping in-between buying second hand vinyl. Talking music, checking out guitars, it was a great day.

When I was hitting record stores as a teen, I was pretty much the only girl there and friendships developed with the guys through music. Around that time, I felt comfortable with those friends and wasn't seeking girl-friends as such. It was also my leather jacket phase. I wasn't dressing very girly... granted, it was the 90s.

Now though? I wear dresses, stilettos, am blessed to have some beautiful women in my life as friends. My hobbies are more feminine. And yet, I'll be excited about the next X-Men movie coming out or the Dr Who celebration night. That also might just mean I'm a geek.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

One of my cousin sisters was a tomboy, but she was feminine enough to want barbie dolls...

... only to line them up and shoot them with a BB gun lol


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a little confusing... What you gals describe as a tomboy is generally modern European woman.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

All my girls are tomboys in a way...
.I have one girl that's a real girly -girl. She likes to wear nice clothes, get her hair done up real nice (which she learned to do herself because I have two left hands) and likes to do nail art. TUrn her around...and she takes her BB gun out in the back and hits every target she aims at, and she woudn't think twice about getting on a horse and going for a ride.
My other daughters don't care about dressing up as nice or wearing nail polish but they like to have their hair long and still be presentable as a girl. 
My tallest girl took up fishing just this year and she loves it, in the evenings she's running around catching frogs.

Nope...my girls aren't into barbies and any toys that depict their femimnity. They actually like lego, remote control cars and stuff like that.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

All my girls are tomboys in a way...
.I have one girl that's a real girly -girl. She likes to wear nice clothes, get her hair done up real nice (which she learned to do herself because I have two left hands) and likes to do nail art. TUrn her around...and she takes her BB gun out in the back and hits every target she aims at, and she woudn't think twice about getting on a horse and going for a ride.
My other daughters don't care about dressing up as nice or wearing nail polish but they like to have their hair long and still be presentable as a girl. 
My tallest girl took up fishing just this year and she loves it, in the evenings she's running around catching frogs.

Nope...my girls aren't into barbies and any toys that depict their femimnity. They actually like lego, remote control cars and stuff like that.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I blame my astrology signs lol


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I feel more confused now than before

I love dressing up and being the bell of the ball,I also love quading, hunting, fishing. I like to bake and cook but I dislike talking about it. I love helping others, but dislike chronic complainers. I love socializing but dislike gossip.

Maybe its not really about being more masculine, maybe its about finding people who match your interests. Since I don't enjoy gossiping, shopping and comparing recipes I find people who enjoy the latter. This typically is men.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> .
> 
> Maybe its not really about being more masculine, maybe its about finding people who match your interests. Since I don't enjoy gossiping, shopping and comparing recipes I find people who enjoy the latter. *This typically is men*.


Typically seen as male traits yes, but not everyone is going to fit the stereotype of their gender.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

tracy, I know this is kind of "out there" but I think it's relevant. The whole concept of a tomboy vs. a girly girl is really about gender roles. What is socially expected for males and females, basically social constructs that may have some basis in biology (debatable). My opinion, don't put any stock in what is expected of you. So you like hunting and hate gossip. Sounds awesome in my book. You are probably the way you are due to a complex interaction between genetic/personal factors and environmental factors that influenced your development. There is nothing wrong with you because you hate to shop and would prefer to shoot something. You just like what you like, it's you, and you are also a female as evidenced by your anatomy. It's not your hobbies or likes/dislikes that make you a woman...it's what's between your legs!

Did any of that make sense?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

ASummersDay said:


> tracy, I know this is kind of "out there" but I think it's relevant. The whole concept of a tomboy vs. a girly girl is really about gender roles. What is socially expected for males and females, basically social constructs that may have some basis in biology (debatable). My opinion, don't put any stock in what is expected of you. So you like hunting and hate gossip. Sounds awesome in my book. You are probably the way you are due to a complex interaction between genetic/personal factors and environmental factors that influenced your development. There is nothing wrong with you because you hate to shop and would prefer to shoot something. You just like what you like, it's you, and you are also a female as evidenced by your anatomy. It's not your hobbies or likes/dislikes that make you a woman...it's what's between your legs!
> 
> Did any of that make sense?


hmmmm...interesting. i think that does play a huge role in how i view myself. I typically envision girls as the stereotypical drama queens who take 45mins to put make-up on in the morning then spend the rest of the day faulting others. 

i know I'm a woman! LOL I have no gender issues! 

just curious about the topic is all...


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> hmmmm...interesting. i think that does play a huge role in how i view myself. I typically envision girls as the stereotypical drama queens who take 45mins to put make-up on in the morning then spend the rest of the day faulting others.
> 
> i know I'm a woman! LOL I have no gender issues!
> 
> just curious about the topic is all...


Oh jeez, sorry if it came across that I thought you had gender issues. I'm trying to think of how I can say what I mean to say without implying that you're "confused". I'm aiming for the opposite here...imo, you shouldn't define your femaleness by some abstract idea of what a "woman" "should be". You're inherently female. Ah nevermind, it's not coming across right.

Along with the point I failed to make above, it is also doing women as a whole a bit of a disservice to assume we're all drama queens who layer on makeup to go to the gym.  My own experience has been much, much more varied than that. Yes, I've definitely met those types - and I can't relate to them. I think there are many women who can't relate to that. I guess that's what I mean by all of this.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

ASummersDay said:


> Oh jeez, sorry if it came across that I thought you had gender issues. I'm trying to think of how I can say what I mean to say without implying that you're "confused". I'm aiming for the opposite here...imo, you shouldn't define your femaleness by some abstract idea of what a "woman" "should be". You're inherently female. Ah nevermind, it's not coming across right.
> 
> Along with the point I failed to make above, it is also doing women as a whole a bit of a disservice to assume we're all drama queens who layer on makeup to go to the gym.  My own experience has been much, much more varied than that. Yes, I've definitely met those types - and I can't relate to them. I think there are many women who can't relate to that. I guess that's what I mean by all of this.


I'm just saying that's what I think, doesn't mean it's right. but it would explain why I would not feel as girly if that is what i think being a girl is.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> but it would explain why I would not feel as girly if that is what i think being a girl is.


You basically just said everything I was trying to say in one sentence. :rofl: Anyway, it looks like I gave you a new POV to consider, so...MISSION ACCOMPLISHED.

and just as an aside, I can completely relate to most of the things you mentioned. In certain groups of women, I feel like an alien from another galaxy. I sometimes freeze up when "girly" topics arise and quietly exit the situation, haha.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Is it fair to say that there really is no flawless definition of a girl?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I feel more confused now than before
> 
> I love dressing up and being the bell of the ball,I also love quading, hunting, fishing. I like to bake and cook but I dislike talking about it. I love helping others, but dislike chronic complainers. I love socializing but dislike gossip.
> 
> *Maybe its not really about being more masculine, maybe its about finding people who match your interests. Since I don't enjoy gossiping, shopping and comparing recipes I find people who enjoy the latter. This typically is men. :confused*:



That's ^^^ what I was trying to say earlier in my last post.
It's mor about just finding your own niche and the term " tomboy" IMO is really a misnomer.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Is it fair to say that there really is no flawless definition of a girl?


Definitely!


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

I actually enjoyed being a tom-boy.....it was alot more fun.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

silentghost said:


> I actually enjoyed being a tom-boy.....it was alot more fun.


I agree. Cliff jumping and wake boarding are way more fun than watching fingernail paint dry.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Do you, is the point.


Huh? Are you saying you are the flawless definition of a girl?!! LMAO! 

I mean yes I am sure you are


----------



## Almost There (Oct 23, 2013)

Devotee said:


> Do most tomboys have strong male influences early in their lives?


Nope! My dad traveled for the first 7 years of my life; I barely saw him. Saw him sporadically for the next 5, and then pretty much went to seeing him every year or less, probably.

I have loved horses since before I can remember, and learned to drive a dirt bike before ride a regular bicycle. I've spent more hours in a barn than probably anywhere else in the world, and love every second of it. Whenever my mom talks me into getting my nails done, they chip within a day. I hate it. I'd rather sleep another 30 minutes than do my hair (yay for hair ties!), I don't wear makeup, and I used to help Dad in his workshop when he was around. I love animals, I love going out and getting dirty, I like motorcycles and muscle cars and jeans and t-shirts! I love video games. I also really love science - chemistry and physics - and I find that I have more guys in my classes than girls by far.

Granted, I like to dress up for my man occasionally, but I rarely ever wear dresses/skirts except for that. I love the outdoors but I won't hunt or fish... I don't like hurting anything except ****roaches. It's not the blood that bothers me, it's the violence and the fact that I'd be the cause of pain. I'm very loving towards my animals and have a bleeding heart that's displayed prominently on my sleeve, much to my annoyance most of the time, lol. 

But in short... no, it doesn't take a strong role model to make a tomboy! I was essentially raised by my mom, and I know it distresses her that I don't enjoy her love of fine designer clothing and getting nails done every week, lol. 

ETA: I struggled with the 'what it means to be a woman' question a lot, considering I don't like to do most stereotypically feminine things! Luckily, I met a man who understood it better than I did (weird, right?). He thinks I'm feminine and girly in spite of all that, and loves me just the way I am. It's kinda made me realize that I can define myself however I want, with whatever adjectives I want, and that being a woman has nothing to do with where you prefer to spend your time!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I think that some girls don't associate with all the "drama". They are just down to earth and want to be simple....like the boys. Nothing wrong with that.

I find it kinda sexy.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I think that some girls don't associate with all the "drama". They are just down to earth and want to be simple....like the boys. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I find it kinda sexy.


Sorry but this is a huge gender stereo typing that is just incorrect.

There are drama queens in both genders, down to earths in both, people that have various aspects to their being in both genders.

I have a partner that is super masculine but also very gentle. I am very feminine but very down to earth. 
I hate gossip and *****iness as much as he hates gutter talk and brutish men. 

It seems that some place way too much emphasis on gender stereotyping instead of just seeing people as people.


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

I was raised very gender-specific, as in there are certain toys girls can play with and certain toys boys can play with. I was never allowed to play with cars, hot wheels, etc but only dolls. However even when I was very young I was more interested in engines and tools and how everything works. I loved to climb trees and in every way I could I bucked the stereotype. To this day I'm the same way. Once in awhile I'll dress up, but for the most part, I have no interest in makeup, earrings, nails, or any of the other stuff girls usually like. Take me to the power tools in sears any day lol. I'm also a computer geek which is traditionally a male dominated area. I'm not sure if I was just naturally that way or if I rebelled against the traditional female roles.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Holland said:


> Sorry but this is a huge gender stereo typing that is just incorrect.
> 
> There are drama queens in both genders, down to earths in both, people that have various aspects to their being in both genders.
> 
> ...


YES.. there are exceptions to every rule!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> And why do you think we are this way?


Why don't you tell us! LOL. 

I suppose cause we are all built differently. My sis was a tomboy growing up. One of my best friends, I have never seen her in a dress, to this day and have known her for 20+ yrs now.

Me, I have always been a girly-girl, a woman's woman and love to hang out with other women. Some of my favorite friendships are with other women. 

I am close to my mother and she always had good girlfriends. Product of this? I don't know. But I can say I have always been surrounded by really fascinating and lovely women in my life who have been great examples to me. My father was almost always the only guy in the house when we were growing up. It musta been nutty for him. Lol.

I wouldn't change this though. I have not nor will I ever be wired to be a tomboy or a woman who doesn't like to be around/hang with other women. I suppose it's as much in my DNA as yours is about you being a tomboy. 

Different strokes!

Now my paternal grandmother, she has always been into fashion and things like that, so girly in that sense, but she has always sort of hated/resented women and has been openly slanderous about women which I find very off-putting.. I didn't grow up around her but maybe if I did, I would feel or be different today? Psychosocial environment.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> I think that some girls don't associate with all the "drama". They are just down to earth and want to be simple....like the boys. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I find it kinda sexy.


What drama? See I never get people saying that women are "drama." Why does women hanging with other women have to be "drama or dramatic?"


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Why don't you tell us! LOL.
> 
> I suppose cause we are all built differently. My sis was a tomboy growing up. One of my best friends, I have never seen her in a dress, to this day and have known her for 20+ yrs now.
> 
> ...


Because I don't know! Lol. I think this is question with many complicated answers to which each person it varies.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> Maybe its not really about being more masculine, maybe its about finding people who match your interests.


That's it.

And I agree with whomever said it was about assigned gender roles in society.

I mean, nothing is ever black and white right? 

When I do my flying lessons, I always pick the girly purple looking airplane to fly.  

Hee.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> Because I don't know! Lol. I think this is question with many complicated answers to which each person it varies.


I think you are right! LOL.

It just comes from within. 

Like my friend, the one who I've never seen in a dress, maybe two summers ago she came up for a concern and she wore SHORTS. I almost died. I was like, IS IT OPPOSITE DAY? Did someone steal your brain? She said it is cause she was hot. Lol. She always has had way more guy friends then girl friends and was always a big flirt (still is). It's really funny because her daughters are SO girly. She told me that she thinks they are actually my girls but she had them for me. Love it!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hehe. Good point, Frenchfry.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> That's it.
> 
> And I agree with whomever said it was about assigned gender roles in society.
> 
> ...


Maybe the definition of tomboy could be: wearing/doing what you want versus wearing/doing what men and society expects you to wear/do?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> Maybe the definition of tomboy could be: wearing/doing what you want versus wearing/doing what men and society expects you to wear/do?


:iagree:
Society does like to categorize people.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Actually I think the "tom boy" term is outdated. It's really hard to label specific behavior as "tom boy" in our society today. People are individuals and enjoy different things.

I grew up on a farm with a lot of males around. They really never cut me any slack. By age 16, I could easily lift 100 lb. bags of feed around and train horses. But, I could clean up real nice. It was funny to see the look on some stunned faces. My mother used to hate my "tomboy" side, but I think she appreciates it now.


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was a tomboy when I was a kid, but if you ask me why I don't really have an answer. It's just how I was, I was not good at bonding with girls, I liked playing with boys' toys as well and I was simply less into girly stuffs. Console games, dinossaur toys and whatever simply appealed more to me. 

Thought as I grew up, specially after started dating with my now husband, I became more in touch with my own femininity and I like it.


----------

